# my restored 1975 Kawasaki Bx200



## KenM (Oct 14, 2012)

I recently restored a 1975 Kawasaki BX200. Back in the day, this was an amazing bmx bike and still is. It took me a long time to find the parts for this bike especially the seat. The seat was restored to original condition. I re-chromed the seat post as well. Had fun with this project but may consider selling it to get another project bike. Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## KenM (Oct 15, 2012)

*kawasaki bx 200*

Noticed a Kawasaki in rough shape was sold on Ebay today for 1500 dollars. So now my bike is now listed.


----------



## macr0w (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn!

That's too sweet to sell.


----------



## KenM (Oct 18, 2012)

*kawasaki bx 200*



macr0w said:


> Damn!
> 
> That's too sweet to sell.




Thanks! It is a sweet bike. I finished the project one week before the BMX reunion 2012 that took place in Southern California. I ran into some old friends like Dennis Dain and Roger Clinton. It was a good time.


----------

